# Kindle 2 user's guide



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

... in PDF format here:

http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle2_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

You think they could have put it in awz format... (kidding) 

Hang on a minute...

"Power - AC power adapter and replaceable, rechargeable lithium polymer battery."

Does that say what I think it says?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

It is, of course, available that way as well: http://s3.amazonaws.com/kindle/Kindle2_Users_Guide.azw


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

In the manual, they use the term '5-way' to refer to the joystick. 

Kind of a clumsy term, if you ask me.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Harvey said:


> In the manual, they use the term '5-way' to refer to the joystick.
> 
> Kind of a clumsy term, if you ask me.


Very clumsy term. So is it like a thumbstick on a video game controller then?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Harvey said:


> In the manual, they use the term '5-way' to refer to the joystick.
> 
> Kind of a clumsy term, if you ask me.


Ever been in a 5-way? "Clumsy" doesn't even begin to describe it.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Ever been in a 5-way? "Clumsy" doesn't even begin to describe it.


TMI Jim.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> TMI Jim.


Too Many Insertions? You got that right!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*JIM:* I Loooooooooove you. We needed a good dose of you today. Where were you...lurking in the shadows?

I posted about you to LR...did she share my thoughts with you?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

sjc said:


> *JIM:* I Loooooooooove you. We needed a good dose of you today. Where were you...lurking in the shadows?
> 
> I posted about you to LR...did she share my thoughts with you?


Check the "What are you reading?" thread.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> You think they could have put it in awz format... (kidding)
> 
> Hang on a minute...
> 
> ...


It very clearly does NOT say "User replaceable". Just like Ipod.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

ScottBooks said:


> It very clearly does NOT say "User replaceable". Just like Ipod.


Good eye! (As they say in baseball.)

So you probably have to pay the postage and be kindleless for a week or more in order to get the battery replaced.

Don't throw away your original shipping box, folks.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Good eye! (As they say in baseball.)
> 
> So you probably have to pay the postage and be kindleless for a week or more in order to get the battery replaced.


They should make a horror movie about that. Kindleless for a week or more!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Scanning the user's guide quickly, you can now search just in the book you are reading.

L


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

The more I read this, the more excited I am. Even though there's no folders, there is more organization. From the home screen I can choose to show books, personal documents, subscriptions, or all my items. There's also an archived items (folder?) that shows items that are on amazon, but not on your kindle) 

It's certainly a HUGE step in the right direction. 

Also, it appears the home screen now displays the current time.


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Also, it appears the home screen now displays the current time.


Aww, but I liked when my Kindle told me it was fifty nine past ten...


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

I like the power button on the top instead of the back.  I can't tell how many fingernails I've broken on the K1 on the on button.  The other nice thing is that the Whispernet is now turned on and off from the menu not a separate button.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Scott:  The K1 User manual also touts: "Power — AC power adapter and replaceable, rechargeable lithium polymer battery."

The difference is that the K1 Manual included instructions for replacing your battery in the "Maintaining Your Kindle" chapter, while the K2 Manual does not.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> Scott: The K1 User manual also touts: "Power - AC power adapter and replaceable, rechargeable lithium polymer battery."
> 
> The difference is that the K1 Manual included instructions for replacing your battery in the "Maintaining Your Kindle" chapter, while the K2 Manual does not.


I know---I read it. (Both versions just to be sure  ).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

*Jim: * I just went back to the what are you reading post: ROTFLMAO!!! Luvya.

Ask LR if she wants me to mail her a sympathy card? I did that when my husband sold his 66 GTO convertible: I sent the new owner's wife a sympathy card stating that I wouldn't miss the grease. I am kicking myself; the car is now worth more than half the value of my house!!


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm surprised I haven't seen a mention of the K2 being able to charge via USB now.  People used to complain that K1 didn't all the time.

I do like the new Search options.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

A Question. How does someone who is blind use the text to speech option? Will the menus be text to speech as well? Just curious.


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

It doesn't sound like text-to-speech works in the menus.  I don't see why a blind person wouldn't use a mini-laptop: more versatile, and you wouldn't be paying extra for an e-ink screen, as opposed to the built-in screen on the laptop.  Also, Windows will read all the menus, etc. to you, not just the text of a file.

I have seen a few people say that they want to use text-to-speech during their commute, but I think after a few minutes of listening to that robotic voice, they will change their minds.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I know that the text to speech feature is commonly asked about on the Amazon boards. People who are looking for a wider variety of books then they can currently get wanted the feature on the Kindle. I saw people who worked with the blind and dyslexic asking for this feature so there is a market for it outside of people who want more then just audio books. 

I think that the text to speech will be a winning feature for Amazon because of the number of books that are available for the Kindle. Amazon has the largest ebook library. The books for the Kindle will be cheaper then audio books, making the Kindle a money saving device. I have no idea how much a text to speech program costs to purchase, but it could be that the Kindle will be less expensive or equally priced. Finally, carrying the Kindle will be a great deal easier then carrying a laptop. I can't imagine lying in bed with a laptop next to me to listen to but I can see having a Kindle on the bed next tome or in my hands so that I can listen to a book. 

If you are living with someone who can turn on the text to speech option, then you are good to go. There are blind individuals who live by themselves. If text to speech is not available on the menus, then the option is not as useful to them. Which is why I am curious.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> The more I read this, the more excited I am. Even though there's no folders, there is more organization. From the home screen I can choose to show books, personal documents, subscriptions, or all my items. There's also an archived items (folder?) that shows items that are on amazon, but not on your kindle)
> 
> It's certainly a HUGE step in the right direction.


Um...the K1 has always been able to show either books, periodicals, or 'all' on the home screen. The only new classification is personal documents, which probably not everyone needs. And I'd just as soon keep the stuff on amazon in the content manager area rather than on the home screen. I'm not sure how you can call this a huge step?


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm waiting to see how the auto periodical delete will work when I transfer things over from K1 to K2.

It looks like it will auto delete back issues of subscriptions more than 7 days old.  

But you can go to an issue and mark it as keep to prevent that.

Here's what I'm waiting to see happens.  My newspaper subs I won't transfer offer because I don't save them so the default is fine.  But I have about a year's worth of magazine subs that I do keep and want to never delete.

I'm wondering if once I copy them over and then it "updates the files" will it auto delete them because they are already older and I haven't had a chance to mark them "keep" yet.  

Or is there a grace period for me to do it for these older subs?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Is there someone who can email me the AZW Kindle 2 users guide file. I cannot download it. It just opens a page of gibberish. No option to save it.

I tried emailing the PDF to my Kindle and it didn't format properly. Customer service was NO help. The guy told me to just transfer the PDF file to my Kindle and he assured me the Kindle would read it (not email, transfer)...Uh, NO. 

I've, uhm, commandeered my daughter's kindle for the rest of the night (I gave her my ipod touch to play with..fair trade) and would really like to read though it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Is there someone who can email me the AZW Kindle 2 users guide file. I cannot download it. It just opens a page of gibberish. No option to save it.


I can do that for you.... Send me a PM or email with your email address....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I can do that for you.... Send me a PM or email with your email address....


Sent, thanks!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks so much. I bookmarked it to read.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

Mikuto said:


> Aww, but I liked when my Kindle told me it was fifty nine past ten...


I like that too ... but then, I still wear an analog watch (and my cell phone lets me choose).


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Harvey said:


> In the manual, they use the term '5-way' to refer to the joystick.
> 
> Kind of a clumsy term, if you ask me.


 Amazon may be oversensitive to the year of talk that their Kindle was not sexy enough 

5-way joy!

Seriously though, I have seen so many articles today from people who hated the look of the original Kindle -- now beloved by 500,000 or so while some of the 500k are proving quickly unfaithful -- suddenly in lust with the new Kindle. The new slim babe, eh? More colorful too! And faster !

That does indicate some good sales from those resistant to the first model, which is good for Kindlers.


----------



## Glynnis (Nov 25, 2008)

SusanCassidy said:


> I have seen a few people say that they want to use text-to-speech during their commute, but I think after a few minutes of listening to that robotic voice, they will change their minds.


When I first saw a mention of that feature I thought "ooooh, I'd like that - someone to read me to sleep!" ... but then I read a review that referred to it as a robotic voice and realized it would just grate on my nerves. I think in the long run this could be a big feature, but for now, just a beginning. I've also noticed how quickly my battery drains when I listen to music on the K1 ... I assume listening to the text-to-speach will be similar. If the recharagble battery is non-replaceable (still not clear about this) K2s lifespan probably isn't hard to figure out if you use those features (or wireless) often.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> Amazon may be oversensitive to the year of talk that their Kindle was not sexy enough
> 
> 5-way joy!
> 
> ...


I don' see myself as unfaithful to my K1 as practical. I knew I would get a second Kindle at some point I just waited for the newer model. I have 4 iPods from different generations, I have multiple computers too. I love all my electronics I just have differing uses for them.


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

Gables Girl said:


> I don' see myself as unfaithful to my K1 as practical. I knew I would get a second Kindle at some point I just waited for the newer model. I have 4 iPods from different generations, I have multiple computers too. I love all my electronics I just have differing uses for them.


 (I was just kidding/teasing.)

Love your atavar photo !


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

artsandhistoryfan said:


> (I was just kidding/teasing.)
> 
> Love your atavar photo !


Thanks, it is a picture I took of the sunset off the Kaanapali coast on Maui. (Where I want to be rather then in Miami.)


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Glynnis said:


> a robotic voice...would just grate on my nerves


Well, maybe. I know a woman (online, never met her) who uses an audible computer reader and swears by software called TextAloud. She says it's rather a monotone (although you can choose accents!), but one gets used to it fairly quickly. She can speed it up and zoom through a book just fine. The brain is pretty adaptible. Maybe that robot voice wouldn't be a problem.

Do any of us have any experience with that, or with someone who does? I'd like to recommend the K2 to this friend. She wants to read Distant Cousin, for one thing....


----------



## artsandhistoryfan (Feb 7, 2009)

BrassMan said:


> Well, maybe. I know a woman (online, never met her) who uses an audible computer reader and swears by software called TextAloud. She says it's rather a monotone (although you can choose accents!), but one gets used to it fairly quickly. She can speed it up and zoom through a book just fine. The brain is pretty adaptible. Maybe that robot voice wouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Do any of us have any experience with that, or with someone who does? I'd like to recommend the K2 to this friend. She wants to read Distant Cousin, for one thing....


 In my post re k2 info not discussed prominently I linked to a 10-minute excerpt of Bezos' press talk.
At minute 9:00, he starts the text-to-speech demo. The sound on this videoclip seems to me much
clearer than the one presented on another site of only the speech-only-demo I also listed. On that
one, even Bezos sounded like a digitalized voice.

You can judge how workable this would be for some, at
http://www.geek.com/articles/gadgets/jeff-bezos-introduction-to-the-kindle-2-2009029/
Minute 9:00 and after.

I was surprised, after hearing the other one (same show and similar angle), how this one sounded
less echo-y and so I could hear the tone and consonants better. It seemed even doable for me if I just wanted to hear an article from the NYTimes while I was doing something else.


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

That's great! I'll check it out and see it gets to her!

Thanks!


----------

